# Flunder, weiblich oder männlich



## blinkerkatze (13. März 2005)

|kopfkrat In MecPomm ist für die weibliche Flunder Schonzeit. Jetzt meine Frage wo ist der Unterschied zwischen weiblich und männlich. Ich habe mal ein Fischer danach gefragt, und die Antwort war mußt du aufschneiden da kann man es sehen.:q


----------



## havkat (13. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Laichstrang.

Deutlich sicht u. fühlbar. Auch für Berufsfischer.


----------



## Klaus S. (13. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Die männlichen haben einen Schwanz.... Man, die Frage war bestimmt schon zig mal hier :m  (die Antwort bestimmt auch). 


Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## dorschhai (13. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Also ist es deutlich unterscheidbar! Habt Ihr irgendwo Bilder wo man die Merkmale von männl. und weibl. Flundern sehen kann? 
@ Klaus: Klingt vielleicht merkwürdig, aber beschreibe mal bitte den Schwanz


----------



## Rosi (13. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Laichstrang.
> 
> Deutlich sicht u. fühlbar. Auch für Berufsfischer.


  Kannst du das bitte genauer erklären? Wo ist der zu sehen/fühlen? Bzw wie sieht/fühlt man den? Hat der ne andere Farbe als der Bauch? Oder ist die Stelle dicker?


----------



## AndreL (13. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

@Havkat,
auch der Milchner hat einen Laichstrang der deutlich fühlbar ist. Und so sieht es auch die WASCHPO. Habe nen Freund bei den Jungs der überwiegend für Fischereikontrollen zuständig ist und  der sagt auch was du sagst, alles mit deutlich fühlbarem Laichstrang zurück, wobei nicht sicher bzw fast garnicht zu unterscheiden ist ob ein laichbereiter Rogner oder Milchner zurück ins Meer durfte. Nur auf diese Weise stellt der Angler (und der Berufsfischer) sicher das er KEIN Weibchen entnimmt.
Sicher festzustellen ist es tatsächlich nur durch aufschneiden, oder wenn der Laich so weit ausgebildet ist das er reusläuft wenn man auf die Laichstränge drückt.
Am besten während der Laichzeit nicht gezielt auf unsere Platten angeln.


----------



## AndreL (13. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

@Rosi,
die Laichstränge befinden sich knapp über dem unteren Flossensaumund werden zum Kopf hin breiter, die Seite mit den Augen ist oben, wobei der Fisch dabei an der Seitenlinie geteilt wird (natürlich nur beispielhaft). Diese Stränge sind deutlich dicker und gut zu fühlen.


----------



## blinkerkatze (14. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Ja ihr lieben Angler ich habe mit meine Frage wieder ins Schwarze getroffen.
Diese Frage haben uns schon einige gestellt worauf wir versucht haben das zu klären, mit dem Ergebnis das keiner so richtig recht hatte.
Wir haben Flundern, die Laichreif waren(wo her ist egal) von einigen Anglern Untersucht und es hatte fast keiner Recht. Es ist nun mal so das man in der Flunderschonzeit die Flunder egal welche wieder zurück setzen sollte.


----------



## havkat (14. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Moin!

Die Flunder hat, wie alle Platte, eine verhältnismäßig kleine Bauchhöhle.
Wenn man einen laich- oder von mir aus auch milchschweren Butt in der Hand hat, sieht man sofort was Sache ist.

Die sind eben schwanger. 



> Es ist nun mal so das man in der Flunderschonzeit die Flunder egal welche wieder zurück setzen sollte.



So is das.
Gilt auch für die mageren Spaddel, die abgelaicht haben.

Matschig, wässrig, nix für die Küche.


----------



## Palerado (15. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Also ich habe schonmal Plattfische mitgenommen im April (weil wegen keine Ahnung) und ich kann nicht sagen dass diese schlecht geschmeckt haben.
Es ist doch nunmal so dass ich beim Brandungsangeln Plattfische nicht vermeiden kann und diese teilweise bis zum Ar... schlucken.

Dann hat es sich sowieso mit Männlein oder Weiblein.


----------



## AKor74 (15. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Also, ich war am Samstag los und hatte 4 Flundern 10 (released)/27/30/35, allesamt wohlgenährt und ohne Laich oder Rogen. Ausserdem meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass die Laichfähigen sich in Gebiete tiefer 20m-100m zurückziehen und somit sollte es vom Ostseestrand quasi unmöglich sein diese zu fangen.


----------



## buddha (15. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Warum angelt man, wenn weibliche Flundern Schonzeit haben, überhaupt auf Flundern?? Kann man das nicht lassen und warten bis die Schonzeit vorbei ist??

Dann könnte man evtl. auch solche Beiträge vermeiden >>>



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe schonmal Plattfische mitgenommen im April (weil wegen keine Ahnung) und ich kann nicht sagen dass diese schlecht geschmeckt haben.
> Es ist doch nunmal so dass ich beim Brandungsangeln Plattfische nicht vermeiden kann und diese teilweise bis zum Ar... schlucken.
> 
> Dann hat es sich sowieso mit Männlein oder Weiblein.


----------



## ex-elbangler (15. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Guckt mal hier: http://www.pivi.de/_php/adodb/browse.php
 und gebt Flunder als Zielfisch ein und dann auf Fortpflanzung.

Laichen bei 20-40m Wassertiefe


----------



## AKor74 (15. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*



			
				buddha schrieb:
			
		

> Warum angelt man, wenn weibliche Flundern Schonzeit haben, überhaupt auf Flundern?? Kann man das nicht lassen und warten bis die Schonzeit vorbei ist??
> 
> Dann könnte man evtl. auch solche Beiträge vermeiden >>>


 
Weil es draußen arschkalt ist, um dem Haken hinterherzuspringen, damit man bei Flunderangriff stoppen kann und sagt :"Nee du, hier nicht, suche dir gefälligst einen anderen Watti."

Man könnte natürlich den Haken überdimensionieren, frei nach dem Motto, kleines Maul und großer Haken passen nicht. Ich hatte schon Platte, da mußte man sagen, RESPEKT, so klein aber so mutig.


----------



## blinkerkatze (15. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Die Flunder hat, wie alle Platte, eine verhältnismäßig kleine Bauchhöhle.
> Wenn man einen laich- oder von mir aus auch milchschweren Butt in der Hand hat, sieht man sofort was Sache ist.
> ...


Ja das sie voll Laich sind mag sein, es geht darum welche ist Weiblich und welche Männlich weil in MecPomm die weibliche Schonzeit hat.


----------



## mikemolto (15. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*



			
				blinkerkatze schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das sie voll Laich sind mag sein, es geht darum welche ist Weiblich und welche Männlich weil in MecPomm die weibliche Schonzeit hat.



Die Sache ist doch völlig klar. Man wende sich an den Gesetzeserlasser, bzw. seine Mitarbeiter zwecks Erläuterung der Schonzeiteihaltung bei den Platten.


Die letzendliche Feststellung des Geschlechts kann nur eindeutig am dann wohl totem Objekt erfolgen.

Konsequenterweise bedeutet dies, dass in der Schonzeit weder die " Männer", noch die " Frauen" mitgenommen dürfen.

Wohl ein " Formulierungsproblem" bei der Niederschrift ........ |kopfkrat


----------



## Rosi (15. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*



			
				mikemolto schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sache ist doch völlig klar. Man wende sich an den Gesetzeserlasser, bzw. seine Mitarbeiter zwecks Erläuterung der Schonzeiteihaltung bei den Platten.
> 
> 
> Die letzendliche Feststellung des Geschlechts kann nur eindeutig am dann wohl totem Objekt erfolgen.
> ...


 
Wenn du ganz doll konsequent bist, gehst du von Feb-Mai nicht mehr Brandungsangeln.


----------



## buddha (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du ganz doll konsequent bist, gehst du von Feb-Mai nicht mehr Brandungsangeln.


Rosi, du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund!! Danke |wavey:


----------



## Micky (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es draußen arschkalt ist, um dem Haken hinterherzuspringen, damit man bei Flunderangriff stoppen kann und sagt :"Nee du, hier nicht, suche dir gefälligst einen anderen Watti."



|good: |good:|good:

@ Rosi / Buddha: Ich vermisse bei der Aussage "Wenn du ganz doll konsequent bist, gehst du von Feb-Mai nicht mehr Brandungsangeln." irgendwie ein   !!!


----------



## buddha (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Ehm, ich möchte hier keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen, aber ich weiß nicht warum ich da, für meinen Teil, ein    hinterklemmen sollte!? Ich denke es ist so gemeint wie es da steht!!! Bei uns hat im Moment der Hecht seine Schonzeit, der Zander ist aber noch auf. Ich könnte also noch mit Köfi auf Zander fischen, tu ich aber nicht, is eben Schonzeit! Und so seh ich das mit den Flundern auch. Die haben Schonzeit, also wird nicht drauf geangelt. Wenn jetzt beim fischen auf andere Arten auch Flundern beissen, wird eben in der Zeit garnicht geangelt, es sei denn es gibt eine Methode bei der keine Flundern beissen!


----------



## IjmTex (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Ich kann jetzt nur für die holländische Nordsee sprechen, wo ich seit sehr vielen Jahren immer Ende März bzw. Anfang April hinfahre. Dort ist um diese Zeit auch die Flunder die Hauptausbeute und ich kann nur sagen, daß die Flundern alle schon in größeren Wassertiefen abgelaicht haben und dann erst unter Land ziehen um Ihren großen Hunger zu stillen. Somit besteht dadurch dort auch gar nicht der Anlass, nicht auf diese Fischart gezielt zu fischen. Auch gibt es in Holland keine Schonzeit für Flundern, so daß sich das Thema überhaupt nicht ergibt.

Trotzdem finde ich es absolut lächerlich, daß man wegen einer Schonzeit von weiblichen Flundern von Februar bis Mai nicht angeln gehen sollte!!! Also wir sollten in dieser Sache auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen!!!

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Micky (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

*Mal vorweg:* ich bin der LETZTE der Streit sucht, und so ist das auch GANZ SICHER nicht gewollt - wir wollen hier schließlich kein L....dorsch Thema für Flundern eröffnen ! 

Ich versteh sehr wohl den Hintergrund der Aussage (Schonzeit), nur ICH fand die Aussage einfach zu pauschal und unüberlegt !

Soll ich mein Hobby jetzt an den Nagel hängen, nur weil ich beispielsweise während der Hechtschonzeit einen Hecht auf Tauwurm *fangen könnte*? |kopfkrat

EINDEUTIG NEIN !! #d


----------



## Rosi (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Micky,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 den hatte ich vergessen, weil der nun unten steht. (Sie können aus der folgenden Liste...)

Ich habe das Thema nicht weiter verfolgt, aber wenn ich irgendwann mal wieder eine Flunder gefangen habe, schaue ich mir die Unterseite genaustens an. Vielleicht finde ich ja die Laichstränge? 


Kennt vielleicht jemand ein gutes Buch? Ich habe schon so viel gestöbert, es sind auch manchmal die Unterschiede bei den Plattfischen genaustens erklärt, aber nirgendwo habe ich etwas über die Unterschiede zwischen den Geschlechtern gefunden.


----------



## buddha (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Ich halt mich hier raus, das bringt nix. Wenn ihr es für richtig haltet geht in der Schonzeit fischen und setzt die weiblichen Flundern wieder zurück. Ob es unbedingt förderlich für das Laichgeschäft ist, bleibt mal dahingestellt. 
Ich halte es so das ich in der Schonzeit nicht mit Ködern fische die die geschonten Fische fangen. Jeder soll es so halten wie sie/er es mit ihrem/seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann!

In diesem Sinne Petri Heil!


----------



## Micky (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

@ Rosi: ALLES WIRD GUT ! #6 Kein Problem !!!

@ buddha: Ich verzichte doch nicht auf´s angeln nur weil EIN Fisch der möglicherweise gefangen werden könnte Schonzeit hat. OHNE FRAGE, wird der Released. Wer fischt denn schon GEZIELT auf Schonfische?


----------



## Katze_01 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Moin


@Micky

Wir sind doch alle Alt genug und wissen wann Releast wird und wann nicht.

Das wüßte ich aber, das ich nicht zum fischen fahre, nur weil vieleicht ein geschonter an den Haken gehen könnte.

Also, mit spaß fischen und geschonte releasen.


----------



## Micky (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Dann lass uns das Thema hier nicht zerfleischen, jeder wird das machen, was ER für Richtig hält und was gesetzeskonform ist.

Jeder trifft für sich seine Entscheidung wann, wo und wie er angelt und finde die entscheidung von buddha (für sich selber) gut, wenn er in der Zeit halt nicht zum Angeln fährt. Wäre wie gesagt nichts für mich, dafür angel ich viel zu gern !!! :m


----------



## Katze_01 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Jeder trifft für sich seine Entscheidung wann, wo und wie er angelt und finde die entscheidung von buddha (für sich selber) gut, wenn er in der Zeit halt nicht zum Angeln fährt. Wäre wie gesagt nichts für mich, dafür angel ich viel zu gern !!! :m[/QUOTE]


Dito

Damit ist alles gesagt.


----------



## Palerado (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Man kann die Süßwasserangelei nicht mit dem Brandungsangeln vergleichen.
Im Süßwasser kann ich während der HEchtschonzeit auf Aal, Karpfen, Barsch Weissfisch und was weiss ich noch alles angeln.

Es gibt meiner Meinung nach aber keine Möglichkeit Plattfische in der Brandung zu vermeiden.
Also wäre diese Schonzeit ein komplettes Brandungsangelverbot wenn man es so nimmt.
Na herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## buddha (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Jo, damit ist *FAST* alles gesagt! Ich möchte nur bei zwei Sachen meinen Standpunkt erläutern. Dann seid ihr mich los |wavey: 

Und zwar >> 



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich mein Hobby jetzt an den Nagel hängen, nur weil ich beispielsweise während ...............................


Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich in dieser Zeit nicht angele oder sogar mein Hobby an den Nagel hänge. Ich mag mein Hobby mindestens genauso gern wie ihr. Ich angel in der Schonzeit nur mit anderen Methoden auf andere Fische (z.B. geh ich stippen wenn der Raubfisch zu ist etc.). Breche ich mir deshalb einen Zacken aus der Krone?? Nö, hier geht es nicht um mich, den Angler, hier geht es um den Fisch.



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wüßte ich aber, das ich nicht zum fischen fahre, nur weil vieleicht ein geschonter an den Haken ...................


Wenn ein (als Zahl) geschonter Fisch beissen könnte, ist das doch garkein Problem. Nur halte ich es, das beim Brandungsangeln mal ein, zwei Platt-Fische beissen könnten, für ein Gerücht! Plattfisch ist doch der Hauptfisch beim Brandungsangeln, oder?

Also nichts für ungut!! Viel Spaß im Board und beim Angeln!!


----------



## buddha (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt meiner Meinung nach aber keine Möglichkeit Plattfische in der Brandung zu vermeiden.
> Also wäre diese Schonzeit ein komplettes Brandungsangelverbot wenn man es so nimmt.
> Na herzlichen Glückwunsch.


Tja, das Leben kann manchmal eben hart sein #c


----------



## Katze_01 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Moin


@ Buddah

Ich glaub fast, 

das ich sogar ab und zu nen Dorsch fange.


----------



## buddha (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

@Katze_01
Ich weis, ich habe in meinem Post auch nichts anderes behauptet! Manchmal ist auch ein Dorsch dabei, aber zur Hauptsache sind es doch Plattfische, oder??


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Ich schreib es gerne noch mal, wie in den anderen Thread´s. Wenn die Laichzeit beginnt, wandern erst die weiblichen Platten ins Tiefe. Die männlichen ziehen erst 1-2 Monate später hinterher. So hab ich es mal im WWW. gelesen....... Also ist die Mehrzahl der gefangenen Platten in der Laichzeit männlichen Geschlechts   |supergri . Das ist aber keine Garantie, dass nicht doch mal ein Weiblein anbeisst. Also ich kann nur sagen, die Platten, die ich mal gefangen habe, hatten alle Milchstränge drin. Ich habe noch NIE eine weibliche währender der Laichzeit gefangen  #6 . Sicher muss man nicht während einer Schon-oder Laichzeit los.........Erstens schmecken die Jungs echt nicht so gut und viel dran ist auch nicht. Deshalb hab ich mich dafür entschieden, nicht mehr während der Laichzeit auf Platten zu gehen. Ab Ende April lohnt es sich dann wieder!!!!!


----------



## buddha (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher muss man nicht während einer Schon-oder Laichzeit los.........Erstens schmecken die Jungs echt nicht so gut und viel dran ist auch nicht. Deshalb hab ich mich dafür entschieden, nicht mehr während der Laichzeit auf Platten zu gehen. Ab Ende April lohnt es sich dann wieder!!!!!


 #6  #6  #6 

Lasst es uns dabei belassen. Dies ist ein schönes Schlusswort!!! 

Lasst uns lieber Kollegen bleiben und uns an unserem Hobby erfreuen!!

 |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## Katze_01 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

@ Buddah


Du hast die Ironie überlesen|supergri


----------



## buddha (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

@Katze_01

Ok, ich gebs zu :m


----------



## Micky (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*



			
				buddha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich in dieser Zeit nicht angele oder sogar mein Hobby an den Nagel hänge. Ich mag mein Hobby mindestens genauso gern wie ihr. Ich angel in der Schonzeit nur mit anderen Methoden auf andere Fische (z.B. geh ich stippen wenn der Raubfisch zu ist etc.). Breche ich mir deshalb einen Zacken aus der Krone?? Nö, hier geht es nicht um mich, den Angler, hier geht es um den Fisch.



Davon bin ich ausgegangen, aber für uns Brandungsangler wäre das ein nicht zu lösendes Problem, weil wir Köder- und Fischtechnisch nicht solche Alternativen haben. Meerforellen OK, aber die fang mal erstmal... Ansonsten bleibt Bellyboot, Boot oder Kutter. BB ist mir zu suspekt, auch wenn ich es gerne mal probieren würde, Boot wäre ok, aber ich hab nicht die Möglichkeiten dazu, und Kutter ist nicht mein Ding.

*ERGO:* Brandungsangeln und dann releasen was Schonzeit hat.


----------



## buddha (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Na ja, sind nicht einfach, solche Themen!! 
Jo, BB würd ich auch gern mal probieren!  Gehst Du nur zum Brandungsangeln??


----------



## Micky (17. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

Ich gehöre eindeutig zur Landrattenfraktion und zu dieser jahreszeit bin ich mind. 1-2 mal in der Brandung zu finden. 

Mit nem BB an der Küste zu schippern und sein EIGENER Kapitän zu sein ist bestimmt was lustiges und ist bestimmt auch regelmäßig von Erfolg gekrönt (Dorsch, Mefo´s). Sollte sich mal irgendwo die Gelegenheit ergeben so ne Gummiente zu steuern, würd ich nicht nein sagen.

La Paloma oheeeeee......


----------



## Agalatze (18. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*

ich weiss auch ehrlich gesagt garnicht was jetzt so schlimm ist !?
die platten wandern erst NACH dem laichen wieder in die flachen regionen.
milchner sind bei fast jeder gattung im überfluss vorhanden.
sehe somit kein problem.
und deshalb gleich wieder ein fangverbot für uns angler zu ordern finde ich zu hart.
langsam komme ich mir hier vor, als wenn die eigenen angler einem alles verbieten möchten. die quittung dafür wäre fatal.

UND WIESO IST BEI PLATTEN ALARM UND BEI DEN HERINGEN SAGT KEIN MENSCH WAS ???? die bestände beider arten sind zur zeit herrvoragend,somit gibt es da keinen unterschied.
ich finde das ist ein wunder wieso die heringe oder auch stinte bei den meissten von euch keine bedenken auslöst. und diese fische werden auch in großen mengen gerissen.

ich schnall das alles nicht leute !!!


----------



## Katze_01 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss auch ehrlich gesagt garnicht was jetzt so schlimm ist !?
> die platten wandern erst NACH dem laichen wieder in die flachen regionen.
> milchner sind bei fast jeder gattung im überfluss vorhanden.
> sehe somit kein problem.
> ...


 
Ich möchte mich dem Zitat meines Vorredners anschließen.#6


----------



## haukep (25. März 2005)

*AW: Flunder, weiblich oder männlich*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss auch ehrlich gesagt garnicht was jetzt so schlimm ist !?
> die platten wandern erst NACH dem laichen wieder in die flachen regionen.
> milchner sind bei fast jeder gattung im überfluss vorhanden.
> sehe somit kein problem.
> ...




...und ich schließe mich ebenfalls an!


----------

